# Any AGA KHAN students out there?



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, I am really interested in applying to AKU (plus some other schools) but I couldn't find a thread with much info about that particular school, so I decided to start one with AKU as its topic, as MastahRiz suggested #grin 

I have a LOT of questions about the (1) admission process, along with (2) what kind of scores you would need that would be considered competitive (SAT II/IBCC marks). If you could, I'd also like to know about (3) campus life for guys AND girls, (4) how much time do you put into studying everyday, (5) what are the facilities like, (6) how many breaks do you get throughout the year, etc. etc.. All the details please =)


I wouldn't mind actual AKU students swinging by here#wink


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

Nausha said:


> Hey everyone, I am really interested in applying to AKU (plus some other schools) but I couldn't find a thread with much info about that particular school, so I decided to start one with AKU as its topic, as MastahRiz suggested #grin
> 
> I have a LOT of questions about the (1) admission process, along with (2) what kind of scores you would need that would be considered competitive (SAT II/IBCC marks). If you could, I'd also like to know about (3) campus life for guys AND girls, (4) how much time do you put into studying everyday, (5) what are the facilities like, (6) how many breaks do you get throughout the year, etc. etc.. All the details please =)
> 
> ...


I?ll shed some light to the best of my knowledge? add-ons by other users would hopefully follow:
1. Admission process is as such? you either have to take their entrance test or have your SAT I scores ready? they say the minimum requirement is 1250 but 1400 or above is considered competitive? I know the sat I has changed.. but they still do not consider the scores on writing (the new addition to SAT I)

Ok once you?ve cleared the entrance requirement, you?ll be thrown into a pool of all the students who got accepted and based on the merit, you?ll be called for an interview. There are contradicting views regarding the interview process, some saying it is straightforward while other calling it no less than a nightmare. Though one thing can be confirmed, you have to defend your assertion that you?re here to be an excelling doctor in front of the panel of crossexaminers.

Finally, after the interview, if they think you?re diligent enough, they?ll send you a letter of confirmation and acceptance and then begins your exciting life as a med student

As for the facilies, they?re the best across the country? heck, it?s considered among the best in South Asia, so don?t you worry about that


----------



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

ohhh thank you for all that info!! so are you currently enrolled at AKU?


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

No, i'm currently enrolled at Ziauddin Medical University... though know tidbits about admission processes for a few medical colleges in karachi since i was too in this situation once


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

And for those people who are considering to give SAT I, because AKU wont consider your scores on writing section, i would advice to altogether skip any preparatory work/practice on the writing section and focus on math and critical reading ONLY

Beside, SAT I is a much safer bet than AKU's entrance test. Last year, i heard that the cut down eligibility for interview acceptrance was 60 percent (score on entrance test).


----------



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

danny said:


> 1. Admission process is as such? you either have to take their entrance test or have your SAT I scores ready? they say the minimum requirement is 1250 but 1400 or above is considered competitive? I know the sat I has changed.. but they still do not consider the scores on writing (the new addition to SAT I)


do you know much about the competitiveness of the SAT II's? cuz that's wht i'm planning to take in november. i just wanna know wht kinda scores AKU is looking for. 

and as for the hostels, etc, would anyone happen to have any pictures of them? after hearing that they are the best in south asia, i have to see them for myself #eek


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

For the Sat II scores, attaining 700+ in each subject (biology, chemistry, and physics and/or mathematics) should be the aim for giving you a decent possibility in securing a seat

Although I don’t know the prerequisite minimum score for AKU, checking other colleges’ requirements should provide you with better assessment

For instance, Shifa medical college has 650 set as its minimum, so one has to definitely score higher, specifically in the range of 700s

Ziauddin recommended minimum is 600

Also, I don’t know how tough the current conditions are, so maybe someone else could paint a better picture for you. Hope that helps.


----------



## Javeria (Jul 2, 2007)

danny said:


> Although I don?t know the prerequisite minimum score for AKU, checking other colleges? requirements should provide you with better assessment


Their minimum for the SAT II is a 700. Anything above I think should be competitive enough. For the SAT I (reasoning test) though I think you need to get much higher than the min. (1250). Like danny said, I think aiming for over 1400 should be good enough.

I went to Pakistan last summer and visited AKU. The house mother showed me around the campus. Sorry I didn't take any pictures, I wish I had. Otherwise I would have definately posted them up here. It's really nice. I live near Toronto so thats the only other university I can compare it to. They don't look alike at all, but AKU definaelty holds up in comparison. UofT has more of romantic/historic thing going on, while AKU is more geometrical and really really red.

Lol I dont think that made sense. I'm sorry I can't really describe it. It's much more formal and structural yet beautiful at the same time. The rooms themselves are really small, but that's the same with almost every uni in the world. The only really big disadvantage I think is that they don't have air conditioning.#eek 

But I'm sure If you get in, you can overlook that little fact.

I'm trying to get into AKU too, but still trying to be realistic. Ziauddin, Baqai or this new Dow International ppl are talking about are my back ups. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

would you guys happen to know anyone that recently got accepted to AKU? what did they score, what score got them in, etc.


----------



## A.W. Khan (Jul 22, 2007)

Any AKU student ? Could you please tell me what your score was in the admission test & A- Level which got you in? What weightage do they give to co-curricular and extra- curricular activities?


----------



## malik_saabjee (Aug 24, 2006)

I myself am a student of Shifa, but I have a friend who got admitted in AKU last year. His admission test percentage was 58 and in A-level he had all A-s (i.e 935 in equivalence). As for his interview, went fairly well. Except for a few debates in school, there was nothing much else he did to account for his co-curricular and extra-curricular activities.


----------



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

935?? wow.. now since i'm a foreigner, i dont really know wht the equivalent to all A-'s in a-levels would be.. can anyone help me out here? brief explanation bout a and o levels would do and an idea of the kind of grades it can be compared to in the US would do


----------



## A.W. Khan (Jul 22, 2007)

A-Levels straight "As"would be 935 out of 1100 and O-Levels straight"As" would be 723 out of 850.


----------



## Traveler (Aug 23, 2007)

The subjects for O' levels are more academically rigorous than the High School AP subjects and its tests. As for A' levels that would prepare you for a University level standard. I have friends who are preparing for AS levels (which is the 1st yr in a' levels) they are studying 4 to 5 books literally just for one subject. It bloody difficult, but it prepares you for things like medical! As for me, I just love the idea of completing my medical studies in lesser yrs than here in the U.S.! Dream Big yo!

Here is the new A.K.U. newletter for 2007. Chk it out yo! it'll give you a new perspective.

http://www.aku.edu/university/publications/aku-nl-may07.pdf

The previous newletters can be found at this link: 

AKU - Seminars / Conferences

Hope this helps guys and galz and i hope u all get where u want.!!  Peace


----------



## hhh (Oct 26, 2006)

id be getting my acceptance/rejection on september 1st +few days for courier
pray its the former


----------



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

oh let us know how it goes! good luck


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

Does AKU require SAT II scores??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sarah08 said:


> Does AKU require SAT II scores??


Yes, for foreign applicants they require a minimum of 700 on SAT IIs for Biology, Chemistry, and Physics. They also require a 1250 on SAT I, or 24 on the MCAT.


----------



## hhh (Oct 26, 2006)

got a rejection
sad sad sad*sigh*


but couple of my friends got in 
more than that--about 4 or 5 of them


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey hhh, if you don't sharing, how were your stats? (SAT scores, GPA, extra curriculars, etc)


----------



## hhh (Oct 26, 2006)

mine was a very skewed case: I had straight As and nice SATscores which i only quoted cuz they arent asked for from pakistanis. My interview was very strange with quite a few cheeky full of attitude responses( like i wanna be in aku cuz of its pleasant campus and nice facilities like library sports and all) and that if rejected I wudnt be that very sad and disheartened either and carry on normal life. Dunno what that created in there mind.
Extra curriculrs were next to none. My other friends who were very extra curricularly active had an edge and got in: one was NSTC nationally selected while the other had a host of volunteer services. NSTC is a very sure way of gettin in I think cuz his five other mates from NSTC also were admitted. 
I wasnt at that good terms with school teachers either and so the recemmondations wudnt if honest be recomending me!!
you see I still have to mend my ways!


----------



## hhh (Oct 26, 2006)

NSTC is paki national science competetion. Hunt for something similar if you at US


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

oh i see. Based on your experience, can you kinda judge whether im in a good position? 3.5 GPA, 1410 SAT (750 math, 660 verbal), i have a few extra curriculars including volunteering at a local clinic.... the interview - if i get one- im hoping will go well because my parents are friends with these few aga khan alumnis here in the USA who conduct interviews.


----------



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

hey *thecalccobra*, your grades seem pretty decent, i think u have a really good chance of getting in. does your school go by a 4.0 scale? like is there anyone that has a gpa above a 4.0?? cuz people at my school have above 4.0's but kind of average SAT scores.. i'm not sure how much the gpa matters to aga khan though.. they mainly look at the SAT scores.. as for your SAT subject tests, how'd you do on them?

*hhh* - if you dont mind my asking, what were your SAT scores? as for the science competition, i'm apart of a certain team here in cali called science olympiad and ive been in it for about 4 years now. do you think that would factor in much when i apply to aga khan? i've done many extracurriculars as well, the only thing i'm waiting on are my SAT scores.. by the way, wht scores did you get on ur subject tests and what scores are considered competitive?


----------



## salmanyk123 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm 17, and im wondering if a year off would be good for me. I enrolled in the Michigan Engineering Program this year but decided on Med School straight after highschool. Im hoping for AKU next year, i did my alevels, got straight A's, got 800 on my Math SAT, and 700 on English. If not AKU whats the best school to enroll in here?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd say you have a pretty good chance at AKU. There's no way of judging with absolute certainty as to which school comes in second after AKU, but a lot of people think Shifa, since it's also private and getting bigger and bigger every year.


----------



## salmanyk123 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks man. and about shifa, i heard that its degree has something to do with Bahria University, and everyother University has degrees related with UHS. is that right? and if yes, what difference does it make?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

For everyone reading this thread, I think we should try to keep the posts solely about AKU.

But you're right about the baharia question, though it really doesn't make any difference, especially since Shifa is well on its way to becoming its own university. I don't know how if at all it makes a difference that Shifa is affiliated with Baharia, other than a few rules being imposed here or there. I'm not really sure about the UHS though.


----------



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

so does aku look at the math and english SAT II scores as well?

is there a big difference in the teaching and facilities when comparing aku to shifa? because i hear shifa is equally as nice as aku in both of those matters, but people just prefer aku over shifa.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No, they don't require math or english in SAT II's. If you want to check out the Shifa campus, go to the shifa thread and check out the pics we've posted there. A lot of the classrooms, labs, and common areas have been included.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

I talked to one of the counselors at aga khan over the phone...and she seemed to stress the importance of SAT scores...said that basically if you get over 1400 you're in no matter what as she said they are given a 90% weight.


----------



## axa (Jul 11, 2008)

hey can i ask smthn
wt if v dnt gv sat 1 and stilll apply 2 aga khan wt r the chnces of being accepted
an wt if v gv only sat 2 thn wt wll hpn


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Aga Khan gets more than enough applicants every year who take all the tests that they require. It's a competitive school and they have no reason to pick students who do not meet even their basic requirements. If you don't have the scores that they require your application will not even be considered.

For foreign applicants they require a minimum of 700 on SAT IIs for Biology, Chemistry, and Physics. They also require a 1250 on SAT I, or 24 on the MCAT.


----------



## sdar (Oct 1, 2012)

*Help*

Hi every one my name is sarah and i am currently residing in the US i did my 9th and 10th grade in pakistan and took physics and chemistry and then i had to move to US i did my 11th and 12th here in the US with biology, earth science and physical science can i still apply to AGU ? after getting my IBCC certificate i knw my grades will be effected alot but if i do very well on my SAT I and SAT II do i have a good chance to get in ? And is it going to be safe for me to stay in a hostel for i will be living alone ? Please someone who has been a foreign student and gotten in help me through it ...!! thank you, i really am in a frenzy deciding what to do ....


----------

